# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - tammikuu-helmikuu 2007

## Eppu

To 4.1.07

Länsilinjat #90 teki ilmeisesti debyyttinsä tänään Ylöjärven linjoilla. Havainto 15:45 Tuulensuussa - auto linjalla 85 matkalla kohti Ylöjärveä.

Muita havaintoja:
TKL:
#660/7
#403/16
#205/16
#208/26
#209/28
#222/26
#204/30
#627/2
#207/1 (Saattoipa hyvinkin olla omalta kohdaltani viimeinen jätti-wiima reissu kun tällä autolla kuljin :Sad:  Aika näyttää...)

----------


## Allison

Länsilinjat Oy on valittu operaattoriksi linjalle Y99 (Hervannasta ja Keskustasta jäähallille). Paketti käsittää kolme autoa.

To 4.1.2007

Länsilinjat:

#91/Y99

----------


## Eppu

Pe 5.1.

#406/18
#627/13

LL #90/50

----------


## JudgeT

> Länsilinjat Oy on valittu operaattoriksi linjalle Y99 (Hervannasta ja Keskustasta jäähallille). Paketti käsittää kolme autoa.


Haa. Maksetaankohan Länskän miehille palkkaa pelin katsomisesta?  :Biggrin:  

Onko tietoa, miten Länsi-Linjat on järjestänyt noiden ajosarjat? Tulee mieleen,
että joku ruuhkavuoro voisi ajaa ennen hallille menoaan hallivuorot  :Smile:  ja illalla samoin.

----------


## Razer

Elleivät silmäni valehdelleet niin TKL #255 löytyi tänään linjalta 28. Pian suurin osa runkolinjoista kierrettynä  :Smile:

----------


## Noki

> Elleivät silmäni valehdelleet niin TKL #255 löytyi tänään linjalta 28. Pian suurin osa runkolinjoista kierrettynä


Siellähän se. Itse bongasin koskipuiston pysäkiltä siinä neljän jälkeen kolmetoistasta odotellessa.  :Neutral:

----------


## killerpop

Ti 9.1.

TKL #629/6, #205/1, #206/1

----------


## Laituri

Ke 10.11. 
TKL #204/25 !! (10:02 Jankasta)
Tänään myös AL-Scala/28

Ti 9.11. 
#207/17, myös ma 8.11.

----------


## ultrix

> Ti 9.11. 
> #207/17, myös ma 8.11.


Bongasin saman maanantaina.

La 6.1. (Loppiainen)
TKL #255/1 (AL-Scala)

Ma 8.1.
LL #62/85

Ti 9.1.
TKL #208/16 (vielä ehtii siis Jätti-Wiimaa bongailla)

----------


## killerpop

> Ma 8.1.
> LL #62/85


Nyt lienee sitten syytä tehdä pieni rajanveto, mikä on lähiliikennettä ja mikä kaukoliikennettä.

On totta, että tämä ExpressBus-auto on ollut linjalla 85 ja itseasiassa ajeleepi maanantaista perjantaihin ko linjaa. Vuoro kuitenkin jatkaa Ylöjärveltä Kurun ja Virtain kautta Alavudelle, Tuuriin ja aina Alajärvelle asti. Lähes 4 tuntia kestävä vuoro ja satoja kilometrejä pitkä reitti ei oikein enää ole mitenkään rinnastettavissa lähiliikenteeseen, vaikka numerolinja onkin.

Samainen auto on ollut samassa 8:50 Tampere-Alajärvi vuorossa myös 2.1., 3.1., 4.1. ja 5.1. Tilalla on ollut kuiteskin 9.1. ja 10.1. toinen ExpressBus-auto, LL #52, kun #62 on ollut LL #82:n tilalla Helsingin suunnalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Nyt lienee sitten syytä tehdä pieni rajanveto, mikä on lähiliikennettä ja mikä kaukoliikennettä.
> [...] Lähes 4 tuntia kestävä vuoro ja satoja kilometrejä pitkä reitti ei oikein enää ole mitenkään rinnastettavissa lähiliikenteeseen, vaikka numerolinja onkin.


Niin no, samaa kysymystä voi miettiä myös mm. Helsingin lähijunaliikenteen R-junista, joista 6 vuoroa jatkaa Riihimäeltä Tampereelle. Kyseinen auto kuitenkin kulkee lähiliikennelinja 85:n reitin ja käyttää sitä numeroa, joten osuvimmin linjaa voisi kuvailla lähiliikenteeksi sillä osuudella, millä se kulkee linjan 85 reittiä ja kaukoliikenteeksi sen ulkopuolella.

EB-kalusto on toki soveltuvin kalusto tällaisille vuoroille, kuten myös linjan 70 Nokia-Helsinki-pikavuorolla.

----------


## Rasbelin

ke 10.1.

TKL #209 @ t28

----------


## ultrix

Ke 10.1.

#208/26
#209/23

Ristinarkun rengasliikkeen palon takia tuotiin nivelbussit 424 ja 426 mahdollisesti aloitettavan evakuoinnin vuoksi. Lähde: http://palvelut.tampere.fi/osallistu....phtml?id=1392

----------


## killerpop

Su 14.1.2007

TKL #636/10, ilmeisesti toisen tänään Rautatieaseman luona palaneen midi-lahtelaisen (#109 tai #110) tilalla. Tarkempaa tietoa ko palosta ei mulla ole, kuultu juttu.

----------


## Razer

Liikenne Korkinmäkeen on palannut \o/

15.1 TKL #624/31

----------


## killerpop

Tosiaan, tänään 15.1. aloitti niin uusi linja 31, kuin uudistettu 14, joista toisesta jo saatiinkin havaintoa.

Lisäksi:
TKL #208/26, #209/28, #644/29 ja #234/15. Lisäksi liikenteestä näyttäisi olevan poissa #110 (edellinen kirjoittamani viesti).

----------


## killerpop

Ti 16.1.

TKL #610/10, #624/31 (ilmeisesti tuleva vakiauto määränpääkyltin perusteella)
Valkeakosken Liikenne #17/51

----------


## Eppu

> Tosiaan, tänään 15.1. aloitti niin uusi linja 31, kuin uudistettu 14, joista toisesta jo saatiinkin havaintoa.


Matkustajamäärät näillä linjoilla eivät ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä olleet kovin päätä huimaavia, joskin 14:llä matkustusta oli kyllä suhteellisesti ajateltuna yllättävänkin paljon:

14: 164
31: 184

Muutenkin paikallisliikenteellä oli eilen hyvä päivä. Matkustajia pelkästään TKL:n linjoilla oli peräti 84114. Uskoisin linjojen 21 (matkustajia eilen 2738 eli lähes saman verran kuin 12:lla!) ja 31 suhteiden vielä tasottuvan kun matkustajat löytävät näistä jälkimmäisen.

----------


## laatikko

17.1  
Tkl #633/20

----------


## mpj

> 17.1  
> Tkl #633/20


Huomasin myös. Oliko tämä #633 yleensä Keskustorin vara-autona,
kun jostain muistelisin sellaista kuulleeni?

Lisäksi TKL #209 linjalla 23 ainakin 16.1.

----------


## ultrix

> Lisäksi liikenteestä näyttäisi olevan poissa #110 (edellinen kirjoittamani viesti).


Tänään ke 17.1. #110 oli normaalisti ajossa.




> Huomasin myös. Oliko tämä #633 yleensä Keskustorin vara-autona,
> kun jostain muistelisin sellaista kuulleeni?


Joo, se on se ns. "monu", eli Vanhan kirkon pysäkillä seisova vara-auto.

Olisi kiva muuten tietää #633:n edeltäjien, eli vanhan Keskustorin liikenneohjauspisteen vieressä seisoneiden autojen sarjanumerot!

----------


## Eppu

> Olisi kiva muuten tietää #633:n edeltäjien, eli vanhan Keskustorin liikenneohjauspisteen vieressä seisoneiden autojen sarjanumerot!


Niin pitkälle kuin muistan, autot olivat ajassa taaksepäin lueteltuna seuraavat: #607, #575, #542. Tätä ennen siellä taisi olla joku Hetku-Scania Ajokin korilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tätä ennen siellä taisi olla joku Hetku-Scania Ajokin korilla.


#407 oli hän numeroltaan.

----------


## laatikko

18.1
#205/17  
 #206/19   
#207/20
#406/23

----------


## mpj

17.1
Tkl #209/23
      #268/23

18.1
Tkl #267/25

----------


## ultrix

> #205/17


Myös havaitsin.

#660/31
#652/15M ajoi orapihlaja-aidan läpi Muotialassa jollekkin tontille, etuosa meni vaihtoon.
#208/26

----------


## jpmast

Hidas hämäläinenkin saapuu tänne.
Eli 18.1. olevia havaintoja:

#427/1
#205/17
#267/25
#209/28

----------


## laatikko

19.1
TKL #213/16
#234/17 (varmaan)
#627/27
#255(al-scala)/23

----------


## mpj

> 19.1
> TKL #234/17 (varmaan)


Huomasit oikein, 234 oli tänään 17:lla

Lisäksi 19.1
TKL #205/17
#231/30

----------


## Eppu

Ja nyt sitten havainto tästä toisesta uudesta linjasta:

La 20.1.
#626 / 14

Kuvitustakin tulossa lähiaikoina...

----------


## Eppu

Ja vielä jatkoa edelliseen viestiini:
La 20.1.

LL #15 / 79 (matalamersulla Siuroon ja Linnavuoreen. Outoa...)

----------


## mpj

22.1
Tkl #205/30

----------


## Rasbelin

TKL #620 @ t1

Sarankulman tilanteesta voisi mainita, että LL #17 on yhä jo 3. tai 4. kuukautta rikkinäisenä ja seisoo odottamassa huoltoa, jos sitä nyt enää tulee sille. LL #3 kävi tänään ajamassa aamuautona linjalla t50 Siivikkalasta. On kuitenkin ollut hyvin vähän linjalla viime kuukausina, eli lähinnä nököttänyt #17 seurana takapihalla. Auto siis näemmä on ostettu enemmän tai vähemmän isoksi vara-autoksi, eikä suinkaan aktiiviseen käyttöön, kuten eräät ovat epäilleet. Mm. LL #78 on hoitanut yhden sivun Asuntilaan ja takaisin arkiaamuisin #3 sijaan, missä sitä on aiemmin näkynyt. Varsinainen romurivi on hiljattain ajettu pois.

----------


## Rasbelin

> LL #15 / 79 (matalamersulla Siuroon ja Linnavuoreen. Outoa...)


Eihän tuossa mitään outoa ole. Alunperinhän niiden ollessa vastikään Tammelundilta tulleita, autoilla nimenomaan ajettiin Ylöjärvelle ja Nokialle. Yksi niistä oli silloin t79 vakiautona (taisi olla se Lentoparkille myöhemmin myyty). Tämä siis aikana ennen OP-mainoksia. Jossain vaiheessahan ne sitten siirtyivät ajamaan 99% ajasta linjalle t50. Sinne ne päätyivät kokonsa ja istumapaikkamäärän vuoksi.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 22.1.2007

TKL #647/15, #208/26

----------


## Ozzy

> Varsinainen romurivi on hiljattain ajettu pois.


Mitkäs autot tuossa sitten lähtivät ja menikö romuttamolle asti?

----------


## ultrix

Ma 22.1.

TKL
#613/16
#624/31

LL
#51 ja #93 linjalla 50 *peräkkäin* Siivikkalan suuntaan.

----------


## laatikko

23.1
Tkl#207/20

----------


## mpj

23.1

Tkl 
#205/13

----------


## jpmast

23.1.

#209/28

----------


## mpj

24.1

Tkl
#208/26
#413/23

----------


## jtm

#629/29
#222/18
#207/19
#411/16

----------


## mpj

25.1

TKL
#627/10
#204/22

Länsilinjat
#43/79

----------


## laatikko

25.1
Tkl#204/22

----------


## jtm

Tkl#234/22
    #425meni rikki n.klo12 esson kohalla teiskon tiällä 18:lla

----------


## jpmast

25.1.

#206/16
#204/22

----------


## killerpop

To 25.1.

TKL #636/3, #639/2

----------


## Laituri

To 25.1.
Paunu 
1-17/62 (Express)
#62/95 (EJV-Wiima vastaavan #64:n tai #65:n tilalla)

----------


## mpj

26.1

Tkl
#207/23
#633/25

----------


## ultrix

Pe 26.1.

TKL
#627/10

LL
#33/50

----------


## killerpop

Ma 29.1.

TKL #623/6, #204/1, #234/30
Paunu #1-17/Pirkkalan 60-sarjan linjoilla (ilmeisesti sama auto oli jo viime viikollakin jomman kumman 8700:n tilalla)
LL #85/79 (10:30 Mouhijärvelle, tällä lähdöllä pääasiassa ollut autoja #28 ja #46)

----------


## Laituri

La 27.1.
TKL #637/10 (Carrus)

Ma 29.1. 
Maininta #207/23 (mpj kirjoitti, että myös pe 26.1.)

----------


## ultrix

Ma 29.1.

#406/19

----------


## mpj

29.1

Tkl
#629/28
#610/25
#209/17

----------


## killerpop

Ja pari mielenkiintoista bongausta jatkoksi samalta 29.1. (voi yhdistää edelliseen viestiini)

TKL #613/2 ja #214/15

----------


## jtm

Tkl:#207/23
     #234/23
     #407/16
     #419/hajosi
     #205/16
     #269/20

Alhonen ja lastunen oy:#286/90Y

Paunu:#71/70
         #64/95

----------


## jpmast

30.1.

#204/1
#205 & #647/16
#207/23
#625/25

Sitten Länsilinjoilta näkyi ainakin parissa autossa huomenna käyttöön
tuleva merkki keulalla. Tulee ainakin mua ikävä poistuvaa merkki. 

LL24 linjalla 50 ja LL49 linjalla 79.

----------


## laatikko

31.1
Tkl#209/28
#410/23

----------


## J_J

> 31.1
> Tkl#209/28


209 on tainnut enemmän tai vähemmän vakituiseen asustella linjalla 28 jo vuodesta 1992 asti... Eli "kotilinjallaan" jälleen kerran... Kumma kyllä, sen havaitseminen ko. reitillä aiheuttaa tänäkin päivänä näemmä joissakin henkilöissä voimakkaita reaktioita :-)

----------


## killerpop

Ke 31.1.

TKL #620/26, #228/26 ja ykköseltä löytyi parikin jätti-wiimaa: #204 ja #208. Hatanpään valtatietä käyttävät linjat saattoi kulkea iltapäivällä pahastikin aikataulustaan myöhässä, kun tulevan joukkoliikennekaistan työmaalla Lahdenperänkadun risteyksessä oli yksi kaista suljettuna.

----------


## Rasbelin

Ke 31.1.

TKL #610 @ t17




> #64/95


Vakiauto vakilinjallansa. Ajaa t95 ja Kangasalta Ruutanaan, Suinulaan ja Perälään. #65 on sen rinnalla sielläpäin, ajaen Kangasala-Valkeakoski-reitin vakiautona.




> Alhonen ja lastunen oy:#286/90Y


Tuo ei kyllä valitettavasti ainakaan minusta ole raportoinnin arvoinen havainto. #286 on Teiskon suunnan vakiautoja ja ajaa ainoastaan niitä reittejä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Vakiauto vakilinjallansa. Ajaa t95 ja Kangasalta Ruutanaan, Suinulaan ja Perälään. #65 on sen rinnalla sielläpäin, ajaen Kangasala-Valkeakoski-reitin vakiautona.


No kyllä tuo auto 65 on Suinulassa yöpyvä auto jolla ajetaan pääasiassa linjaa 95 ja iltapäivällä tilausajo Saarioisiin sekä Pohja-Kuhmalahti-Tampere vuoro , joka Kangasalan Tampereen välillä ajetaan linjatunnuksella 45. Kangasala-Valkeakoski linjan vakiauto on puolestaan numero 70.

----------


## Laituri

Ke 31.1. Paunu
Express #1-17/70 (Keskustorilta 20:40 Kangasalle)

----------


## ultrix

Ti 30.1.

Väinö Paunu Oy
#1-17/71 (Ihme vaeltaja tuo auto)

----------


## jpmast

1.2.2007

TKL
#206/16
#214/20
#213/22
#207/23
#209/28
#610/29
#210/30

V. Paunu Oy
#116/45
#1-1 & #1-17/70

Länsilinjat Oy
#18 & #41/79

----------


## J_J

> Ti 30.1.
> 
> Väinö Paunu Oy
> #1-17/71 (Ihme vaeltaja tuo auto)


Mitä ihmeellistä on siinä, että vara-autona viimeiset elinaikansa palveleva vanha sotaratsu ajaa siellä, missä sitä tarvitaan??? Olkoonkin sitten vaikka joka päivä kuutta eri linjaa. Kunhan paikkaa uudempien korjaamo- ja huoltokäynnit kunnialla...




> 1.2.2007 V. Paunu Oy
> #116/45


Tuo vanhus puolestaan on vasta parisen vuotta suorittanut arkisin lähes päivittäin omaa työsarkaansa Pälkäneeltä käsin. Huoltojen ja korjausten aikana tuolla on voinut havaita jotain POIKKEAVAAKIN kalustoa... Kyseiseen vuoroon kuuluu myös linjaa 45. Sitenpä en ymmärrä tätäkään "havaintoa" oikeastaan ollenkaan... Eikös HAVAINTOJEN olisi tarkoitus kertoa laatufoorumin lukijoille POIKKEAVISTA kalustoesiintymistä eri suorituskohteissa? Ei suinkaan sitä, mitä vuoroa auto #"¤& on ajanut jo viisi vuotta lähes päivittäin

----------


## ultrix

To 1.2.

#642/29 klo 18:30 lähtö K:torilta  ovet eivät sulkeutuneet Rautatieaseman pysäkillä, bussi jouduttiin "buuttaamaan".

----------


## jtm

2.2
Tkl:#266/17
#629/3
#406/23
#407/16
#206/19
#637/29

----------


## mpj

2.2

Tkl

#205/26
#207/19
#208/1
#623/39

----------


## jtm

Su 4.2
Tkl:#627/27 ja 7

----------


## ultrix

Su 4.2.

LL
#94/85 (EB-väreissä oleva Kutter, Tampere-Mutala 19:05 lähtö)

----------


## Rasbelin

> LL #94/85 (EB-väreissä oleva Kutter, Tampere-Mutala 19:05 lähtö)


LL #94 on heittoautona tällä hetkellä, joten sitä voi nähdä vähän millä tahansa lähi- ja vakiovuoroliikenteen linjalla. Eritoten arkisin iltapäivisin Pohtolan saattoautona sitä näkee varmemmin.

----------


## J_J

> LL #94 on heittoautona tällä hetkellä, joten sitä voi nähdä vähän millä tahansa lähi- ja vakiovuoroliikenteen linjalla. Eritoten arkisin iltapäivisin Pohtolan saattoautona sitä näkee varmemmin.


Auton todellisesta kunnosta en oikein osaa sanoa mitään, kun ei ole tullut lähemmin tutustuttua lähes kahteenkymmeneen vuoteen... Mutta ulkoisesti se ainakin on tällä hetkellä melkoinen häpeätahra ExpressBus -brändille. Ilmeisesti ko . vaunu odottelee vain sopivaa hetkeä päästä armeijatermein "vapautettu palveluksesta" -ryhmään, eikä enää tule esiintymään Länsilinjain omissa väreissä?

Aikanaan uutena oli komea ja varusteltu auto, mutta siitä on jokunen vuosi kalenterissa jo vierähtänyt...

----------


## Laituri

ma 5.2. 
TKL #629/10 (toisena #109)

... TKL #658/16 LEINOLA ... MTV3:lla mainoksessa la 3.2. ja su 4.2.

LL #94



> ulkoisesti


 vielä melko massiivinen MB-ääni ...

----------


## killerpop

Ma 5.2.

Muutama TKL-havainto:
#627/29, #209/27, #208/1, #655/21, #234/1, #406/26. Mahdollisesti ykkösellä? pätkä #637

Hatanpään valtatien ruuhkat sekoitti iltapäivästä alkaen jälleen niitä linjoja, joilla tehokkain kierrosaika. Esim 16:50/62 tuli Keskustorille 17:07 ja oli perillä Suupalla 17:43 (piti olla 17:15 ja lähtee takaisin jo 17:35.. KTV-lenkin suorituksen jälkeen). Autoliikenteen määrä Vihilahdessa on tällä hetkellä kestämätön.

----------


## Razer

> TKL #658/16 LEINOLA ... MTV3:lla mainoksessa la 3.2. ja su 4.2.


Ja mainoksethan löytää myös osoitteesta www.tampere.fi/joukkoliikenne  :Wink: 

Alan harrastajana tosiaan erottaa muutaman epäkohdan autenttisuudesta  :Smile:

----------


## mpj

6.2

Tkl
#266/23
#270/16
#610/29
#629/18
#613/25
#213/17

----------


## Razer

6.2. Tkl

#228/16
#649/23

----------


## killerpop

> #629/18





> #649/23


Ja jatkoa, 6.2.

Telilinjoilla tosiaan pätkiä enemmänkin, vielä lisäksi #631/1. Liekö pakkanen sekoittanut pakkaa. 

Kaikkien edellämainittujen lisäksi myös huono havainto, jokin '95 City L -teli linjalla 22.

Jätti-Wiimoja löytyi linjalta 26 kaksin kappalein, autot #205 ja #208.

----------


## jtm

Eilen 6.2 Tkl:
#633/25 ja 27
#660/7
#406/20
#228/16
#613/25
#629/18
#237/19
#204/22 ja 16
#610/29
#ehkä640/16
#270/16
#408/18
#213/17
#209/28 on VAKIOVUORO!
Eikö #635/26 oo vakiovuoro?

----------


## jtm

7.2 Tkl:
#631/19
#229/23
#412/19
#222/18 ja 16

----------


## Ozzy

Tänään piti lähteä Kangasalan suuntaan asemalta Luopparilla- tuolla lähdöllä yleensä ollut ysikutter-Volvo. Oli kuitenkin simahtunut tulomatkalle ja vuoro lähti 8.40 ex-Hietikkolaisella, joka oli asemalla alunperin tarkoituksenaan lähteä 8.50 Padasjoelle- ei tainnut sitten tuota jälkimmäistä lähtöä tulla lainkaan.

----------


## Jykä

7.2

Tkl
#235/12

----------


## Jykä

7.2

Lisäystä edelliseen
TKL
#255/13

----------


## jpmast

7.2.2007

TKL

#270/16
#610/20
#209/28

Länsilinjat

#24, #41 & #49/50

----------


## Razer

7.2 TKL

#226/16
#644/31

8.2

228/23 aamun osäpäivä

----------


## ultrix

To 8.2. 

TKL
#269/17
*#626/22*

----------


## Jykä

8.2.2007

Tkl
#619/3
#255/28 (AL-Scala)
#650/27
#623/18

----------


## mpj

8.2

Tkl
#658/6  :Smile:

----------


## Laituri

To 8.2.
TKL #228/23 



> aamun osapäivä


 myös iltapäivällä  :Wink: 

Ke 7.2.
Paunu #75/70 (takaovellinen 402 70-reitillä)

----------


## jpmast

8.2.2007

TKL
#631/2
#655/10
#207/19
#204/22

Länsilinjat
#24 & #95/50

----------


## jtm

8.2 Tkl:
#255/20 ja 28 aikaisemmin tänä päivänä.
#639/16
#663/7
#627/25
#631/2

----------


## Jykä

9.2

Tkl
#406/23
#259/17
#216/16
#211/22
#234/16
#213/20
#204/13 (Vanha kunnon Wiima pitkästä aikaa :Wink:  )

----------


## Razer

> 8.2 Tkl #658/6


Tänään 9.2 taasen

TKL #647/6

----------


## jtm

9.2 Tkl:
#646/28 ( 209 tilalla)
#637/16
#655/25
#411/16 (408 tilalla)

Tietääkö kukaan, että onko 635/26 vakiovuoro?
Näkikö kukaan eilen 8.2 255/28?

----------


## Razer

> Tietääkö kukaan, että onko 635/26 vakiovuoro?
> Näkikö kukaan eilen 8.2 255/28?


Kyllä, 635 on siirretty sinne jo syksyllä turhan nivelen vapauttamiseksi sopivampaan tarkoitukseen.

Tosiaan, AL-Scala ajoi ainakin illalla linjalla 20, mutta Jykän havainto edelliseltä sivulta viittaisi myös aamuvierailuun linjalla 28. Tämä toki kuulostaa epätodennököiselta, toistaiseksi.

----------


## laatikko

9.2
Tkl#
255/13

----------


## mpj

10.2

Tkl
#663/10

----------


## killerpop

Pojat on kunnostautuneet hyvin bongailussa, mutta mulle jäi muutama jämä:

pe 9.2.

TKL #623/18 ja #659/7

la 10.2.

TKL #413/17, #419/30, #407/20 ja Paunun #1-17/71

----------


## laatikko

11.2
Tkl
#420/23

----------


## jtm

Eilen: 10.2 
#228/17
#230/28
#85/95 (Paunu)

Tänään: 11.2
#230/28
#267/18

----------


## laatikko

Tietääkö kukaan onko #259/23 vakiovuoro?

----------


## jtm

12.2 Tkl:
#620/23
#213/20
#260/18
#410/28
#655/29

----------


## laatikko

9.2
Tkl
#206/12
12.2
Tkl
#209/28
#411/23
#406/23

----------


## Jykä

12.2

Tkl
#413/20
#230/27
#406/23 (Hajosi Lukonmäki pohjoinen pysäkin kohdalle ainakin 30 minuutiksi)
#249/23

----------


## jtm

12.2 

209/28 on VAKIOVUORO, uskokaa jo!

Näkikö kukaan pikku 402 tai pikku scaala 16, 18 tai 28 tänään 12.2?

----------


## Razer

> #406/23 (Hajosi Lukonmäki pohjoinen pysäkin kohdalle ainakin 30 minuutiksi)


Eikä myöskään päässyt omin avuin jatkamaan vaan hinattiin Hallilan kautta Nekalaan.




> 209/28 on VAKIOVUORO, uskokaa jo!


Ja tämän toistaminen alkaa jo mielestäni olla täysin turhanpäiväistä...

Olen kyllä siinä samaa mieltä, että Aamulehti-Scala -havaintojakaan ei pitäisi minun mielestäni ilmoittaa linjalta 13, mutta se että toteat vuoron olevan mielestäsi vakio ja vielä lisäksi havainnoit sen itse useampaan otteeseen on jo liikaa.

----------


## Fiktio

12.2.2007 

Tkl
204/13
208/26
613/10

----------


## Kinmo

> 12.2 
> 209/28 on VAKIOVUORO, uskokaa jo!


Havainnot eivät kylläkään kerro onko auto ollut vakiovuorossa, pitkässä osapäivässä tai osapäivässä. Nämä tiedot tulisi olla havainnossa mukana. Saattaahan olla, että vakiosijoitettu auto on saman linjan eri vuorossa.

----------


## J_J

> Havainnot eivät kylläkään kerro onko auto ollut vakiovuorossa, pitkässä osapäivässä tai osapäivässä. Nämä tiedot tulisi olla havainnossa mukana. Saattaahan olla, että vakiosijoitettu auto on saman linjan eri vuorossa.


Täsmälleen samaa mieltä tästä asiasta edellisen kirjoittajan kanssa!

Tänään TKL 209 (jätti-Wiima) oli muuten linjalla t28 ;-)

Ei vaan, ihan tosi. Jotain järkeä toivoisin näihin havainteisiin ja niiden julki tuomiseen...

----------


## killerpop

> 12.2 
> 
> 209/28 on VAKIOVUORO, uskokaa jo!


Takerrumpa minäkin tähän seikkaan nyt. Se, että tämä 1992-mallinen Wiima-Volvo on linjalla 28 arkipäivisin, näyttää olevan hyvinkin pysyväisluontoista.

Mutta. Käytännössä auton ei pitäisi olla linjalla lainkaan tekemässä pitkiä vuoroja vakisijoitettuna. Seuraavassa on otteita Joukkoliikenteen tuotantosopimuksesta, joka löytyy täältä




> 1§ Sopijapuolet
> 
> Tämän sopimuksen sopijapuolina ovat Tampereen kaupungin yhdyskuntapalvelut (jäljempänä Tilaaja) ja Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitos (jäljempänä Tuottaja).
> 
> 8 §
> Käytettävät linja-autot
> 
> Liikenteessä käytettävien linja-autojen on täytettävä tyypiltään ja muilta ominaisuuksiltaan liitteen 3 vaatimukset.





> Liite1: Yleiset ehdot
> 
> 3. Käytettävät linja-autot
> 
> Liikenteessä käytettävien linja-autojen on oltava hyväkuntoisia ja siistejä sekä täytettävä ominaisuuksiltaan ja tyypiltään liitteen 3 vaatimukset.
> 
> Ominaisuuksiltaan ja tyypiltään muunlaisia linja-autoja saadaan käyttää ainoastaan poikkeuksellisesti ja tilaajan suostumuksella silloin, kun linja-autoja ei ole välttämättömien korjaustöiden, varaosien saantivaikeuksien tai valmistajan toimitusvaikeuksien vuoksi taikka jostakin muusta liikennöitsijästä riippumattomasta syystä käytettävissä. Tämän vaikutuksesta tuottajalle maksettavaan korvaukseen on määrätty näiden ehtojen kohdassa 6.
> 
> 6. Korvauksen vähentäminen
> ...





> Liite 3: Linja-autokalustoa koskevat vaatimukset
> 
> 2. Kaluston ikä ja päästörajat
> 
> Kaluston ikä lasketaan vuosissa yhden desimaalin tarkkuudella siten, että
> 
> auton ikä = Tarkastelupäivä - Käyttöönottopäivä
> 
> Kaluston ikää laskettaessa peruskorjaus ja uudelleenkoritus hyväksytään seuraavasti: uudelleenkorituksen katsotaan alentavan kaluston ikää kaksi (2) vuotta, mutta pelkkä peruskorjaus ei alenna kaluston ikää.
> ...


TKL #209 on kuitenkin tätäkin viestiä kirjoitettaessa yli 14 vuotta vanha ja siinä ei ole PARAS-laitteita. Liikenne on kylläkin lisääntynyt, joten ilmeisestikin käytettävän kaluston osalta on neuvoteltu tämän kuluvan talvikauden osalta, ja maksimi-iät ja PARAS-vaatimukset ovat tältä osin unohdettu.

----------


## killerpop

> Näkikö kukaan pikku 402 tai pikku scaala 16, 18 tai 28 tänään 12.2?


Sen sijaan itse bongasin auton TKL #625/22.

----------


## Jykä

No mutta aiheesta bongauksiin :Wink:  

13.2
Tkl:
#619/3
#625/25
#660/27
#207/19

----------


## laatikko

13.2
Tkl#411/23

----------


## jtm

13.2 Tkl:
#266/23
#637 ja 623/7
#412/18
#410/16

----------


## jtm

Tohon killerpopin Wiima-viestiin jatkoa:

Itsekkin ihmettelen, että se 209-Wiima jaksaa ahertaa siellä 28:lla suurinpiirtein kokopäivää. En ole ihan varma, mutta se ehkä lepää aamupäiväst vähän aikaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Tohon killerpopin Wiima-viestiin jatkoa:
> 
> Itsekkin ihmettelen, että se 209-Wiima jaksaa ahertaa siellä 28:lla suurinpiirtein kokopäivää. En ole ihan varma, mutta se ehkä lepää aamupäiväst vähän aikaa.


Minä puolestaan en ihmettele yhtään ko. auton jaksamista, mahurivolvot kun ovat tunnetusti aina olleet melkoisen varmoja autoja. Sen sijaan ihmetystä voisi herättää se, että ainakin päivisin ja iltaisin olisi 28:lle saatavissa matalakin auto mutta silti kokopäiväisesti tällä korkealattiaisella autolla ajetaan...

----------


## jpmast

13.2.

Tkl
#206/12
#204/13
#208/26

----------


## laatikko

12.2
#259/23, soittokellossa bugi. Bling-ääni kuului seitsemästi peräkkäin, eikä kukaan nähdäkseni rämpyttänyt stop-nappia!

----------


## killerpop

Ti 13.2.

TKL #638/1 (18:00 Härmälästä Keskustorille)

----------


## Razer

Puoli viideltä vaihdettiin Keskustorilla ykkösen 402-teli monumenttiin #633. Vuoro lähti 17 minuuttia aikataulusta myöhässä ja kyydissä asiakkaille jaettiin asiakastyytyväisyyskyselyjä  :Wink:

----------


## laatikko

14.2
Tkl#222/22
#208/20
#411/23
#418/23
#207/19

----------


## mpj

14.2

Tkl
#629/27
#625/3
#260/17

----------


## Jykä

14.2.2007

Tkl
#206/12
#613/1

----------


## jtm

14.2 Tkl:
#209/13
#610/20
#637/19
#631/19
#422/1
#122/16
#623/7
#260/17
#413/28

#239/28 meni rikki Esson kohdalla n. klo15.20 Teiskontiellä.

----------


## Jykä

14.2.2007

Tietääkö kukaan onko 664/25 vakiovuoro?

----------


## killerpop

> 14.2.2007
> 
> Tietääkö kukaan onko 664/25 vakiovuoro?


Vakiauto vuoroautona. kuten #663/27 ja #662/15

----------


## jst

15.2.

Tkl:
647/3
626/22
204/1

----------


## Jykä

15.2.2007

Tkl
#629/27
#206/12
#207/19

----------


## laatikko

15.2
Tkl#208/26

----------


## mpj

15.2

Tkl
#411/1
#623/7

----------


## Rasbelin

Nyt täytyy kyllä sanoa, että minusta voisi hyvin olla raportoimatta Wiima-havaintoja, koska niiden havaintoarvo on varsin kyseenalainen, koska niiden sijoittelussa ei ole mitään poikkeavaa, vaan ne ovat nyt de facto vakiokalustoa varsin vakinaisilla sijoituksilla. Ylipäätänsä heittäisin ilmaan sellaisen ajatuksen, että jätettäisiin raportoimatta turhia havaintoja, eli sellaisia, joissa auto on linjalle tyypillinen, vaikka ei välttämättä juuri vakiauto vakivuorossa (se on muuten vakivuoro, eikä mikään "vakiovuoro"). Eritoten jotkut AL-teipatun Scalan raportoinnit ovat minusta mappi Ö-tavaraa. Autossahan ei ole varsinaisesti mitään erikoista.

Minusta paljon kiinnostavampaa raportointia ovat:

- Monun käyttö
- linjan vakikalustosta poikkeavaa kalustotyyppiä linjalla (eli esim. nivelauto linjalla 7)
- muut erikoisuudet

Sillä ei ole mitään suurta havaintoarvoa onko linjalla 7 ollut poikkeavasti #623. Se on yleistä, ei mitään erikoista.

Toki makunsa kullakin, mutta minusta jotain tolkkua pitäisi saada tähän päivästä toiseen toistuvaan Wiimojen raportointiin ja havaintoihin "AL-Scalan" sijoituksesta toiselle telilinjalle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ylipäätänsä heittäisin ilmaan sellaisen ajatuksen, että jätettäisiin raportoimatta turhia havaintoja


"Turhuuden" määritelmä varmaan riippuu ihan henkilöstä. Enemmistön mielestä varmaan koko bussiharrastus on turhaa ja jopa outoa.

Havaintojen erikoisuudessa jokainen harrastaja käy varmaan läpi kehityskulun. Aluksi vara-autot vakioautojen tilallakin on erikoista, mutta pikku hiljaa samojen asioiden näkee toistuvan enemmän ja enemmän ja käsitys erikoisuudesta muuttuu. Tällä foorumilla saa esittää vanhempien harrastajien mielestä turhanpäiväisiä havaintoja, mutta jokaisen kirjoittajan olisi toki syytä miettiä, kannattaako havaintoja esitellä liikaa, etteivät erikoiset havainnot sitten huku muiden sekaan.

Niin ja vakiovuoro viittaa kaupunkiliikenteessä yleensä vuoron pituuteen eikä mitenkään kalustosijoitukseen. Kalustosijoitusten osalta voidaan puhua esim. vakioautoista, vakiosijoituksista, nimikkoautoista tai nimikkosijoituksista.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Enemmistön mielestä varmaan koko bussiharrastus on turhaa ja jopa outoa.


Se taas ei mitenkään liity tähän. Kyse nyt oli siitä, että jos kerran jonkun kaluston käyttö on vakiintunut de facto käytännöksi, eli ts. "Jätti-Wiimojen" käyttö ei ole mitenkään tavallisesta poikkeavaa, niin minusta on varsin turhaa joka päivältä laittaa tänne samat havainnot. Sama pätee myös AL-mainosteipattuun teli-Scalaan. Ei sekään ole sen erikoisempi auto rooliltaan kuin muut Scalat (eikä sinänsä ominaisuuksiltaan), mutta silti sitä jatkuvasti raportoidaan tänne.

Ymmärrän kyllä hyvin sen, että jokainen harrastaja käy läpi tietyn kehitysprosessin, mutta silloin onkin syytä oppia erottelemaan mitkä havainnot ovat tavallisesta selvästi poikkeavia.  :Smile: 

Ja sitten on-topic tältä päivältä mainittakoon:

TKL #220 @ t2

----------


## ultrix

> Eritoten jotkut AL-teipatun Scalan raportoinnit ovat minusta mappi Ö-tavaraa. Autossahan ei ole varsinaisesti mitään erikoista.


Autossahan on varsinaisesti se erikoisuus, että se on AL-teipattu.  :Wink:  Teknisesti mitän sen kummempaa autossa ei toki ole. Ihmisten mielestä vain on hauska seurata, missä Aamulehden liikkuvaa mainosta on käytetty.




> Havaintojen erikoisuudessa jokainen harrastaja käy varmaan läpi kehityskulun. Aluksi vara-autot vakioautojen tilallakin on erikoista, mutta pikku hiljaa samojen asioiden näkee toistuvan enemmän ja enemmän ja käsitys erikoisuudesta muuttuu.


En nyt tuosta erikoisuudesta tiedä, mutta havaintojahan ne ovat. Vähän kuin lintubongareilla se vuoden ensimmäinen västäräkki, eihän siinä mitään sen erikoisempa ole, mutta bongaus silti.

Minusta parasta havaintopolitiikkaa olisi kirjata kaikki poikkeukset ja sitten vaikka boldata räikeimmät bongaukset (kuten joku #408/7  :Razz: ), jotta ne erottuisivat massasta. Aikataulukauden alussa voi tietenkin myös listata ihan tavallisia vakioautoja.

Havaintoihin:

Ke 14.2.
#633/13, perässään samalla linjalla teli-Scala (vanhempaa mallia)

To 15.2.
#631/19

----------


## deepthroat

Tänään linjalla 20 auto 418 ajeli koko aamupäivän vas takakulma ylhäällä, eli siis tyyny aivan täynnä, ei tuntunut kuljettajaa pahemmin haittaavan..

----------


## jpmast

16.2.2007

TKL
#204/1
#220/2
#658/17

Länsilinjat
#95/79

----------


## Jufo

> Nyt täytyy kyllä sanoa, että minusta voisi hyvin olla raportoimatta Wiima-havaintoja, koska niiden havaintoarvo on varsin kyseenalainen, koska niiden sijoittelussa ei ole mitään poikkeavaa, vaan ne ovat nyt de facto vakiokalustoa varsin vakinaisilla sijoituksilla.


Kyllä mua ainakin kiinnostaa erityisesti Wiima-havainnot. Kun ei itse ole Tampereella niin tätä havaintoketjua on mukava seurata. Mua taas ei kiinnosta linjan 7 nivelautot vaan lähinnä "omien" linjojen kalusto. Mielestäni et voi väittää, että jotkut havainnot ovat arvokkaampia kuin toiset vaan jokainen on kiinnostunut vähän eri havainnoista.

----------


## Jykä

16.2.2007

Tkl

#222/20
#417/20
#627/25

----------


## killerpop

> Tänään linjalla 20 auto 418 ajeli koko aamupäivän vas takakulma ylhäällä, eli siis tyyny aivan täynnä, ei tuntunut kuljettajaa pahemmin haittaavan..


Ja puolestaan #412 hajosi Keskustorille illalla, ollen koko keskiakselin alue ylhäällä, etupää maassa. Näky muistutti jotain mittarimatoa. 

Sitten pari muuta bongausta, TKL #228/1, ja #641/7 (#641 oli toki seiskan vakiauto niin pitkään kunnes Scalat #650 ja #651 tuli vuoroautoiksi).

----------


## laatikko

17.2
Tkl#235/23
16.2
#255/23

----------


## JT

La 17.2. 

LL #88 (Volvo 6x2 Carrus Vega) / Y99 
...siitä en tiedä, että onko ihan yleinenkin näky

----------


## jtm

17.2 
JT:n viestiin: se on mun mielestä yleensä siellä Hervantaan menevässä vuorossa. Minä ihmettelin sitä kun sinne kaupuunkinpäin menevällä vuorolla oli laitettu Länskän #62/Y99 (Carrus Regal 350 6x2 teli, exbressbus) sitä ehkä ihmettelin koska se on pitkänmatkan vuoro/ pikavuoro.

----------


## JT

> 17.2 
> JT:n viestiin: se on mun mielestä yleensä siellä Hervantaan menevässä vuorossa. Minä ihmettelin sitä kun sinne kaupuunkinpäin menevällä vuorolla oli laitettu Länskän #62/Y99 (Carrus Regal 350 6x2 teli, exbressbus) sitä ehkä ihmettelin koska se on pitkänmatkan vuoro/ pikavuoro.



Tuon #88:n mä bongasin kylläkin Hervannan valtaväylällä hallille menevässä vuorossa ennen matsin alkua...

----------


## killerpop

Asiaan liittyen, tuo LL #88 lienee niitä harvoja, jonka linjakilpiin on maalattu tuo Y99. Tosin Ideapark valikoimasta taitaa puuttua. Mutta #88:n saattaa bongata aika varmasti tästä setistä.

----------


## jtm

19.2 Tkl:
#651/17
#613/16
#228/18 (#405 tilalla)

----------


## Jykä

19.2

Tkl
#627/25
#234/16
#647/6

----------


## Laituri

Pe 16.2.



> TKL #220 @ t2


Juu pe oli teli kakkosella!

#610/26
#613/19
#206/12 ... (takanumero 1_2)

Paunu
#1-15/95 (18:15 Wiiman tilalla)

---------------
( Heh, yhdessä vuorossa näkyi edessä "lisäkyltti" ILTALEHTI ... )

----------


## jpmast

19.2.

TKL
#220/2
Oli sitten teli tänäänkin. Tietääkö joku enemmän asiasta ?

#613/16

----------


## Eppu

> 19.2.
> 
> TKL
> #220/2
> Oli sitten teli tänäänkin. Tietääkö joku enemmän asiasta ?


Tietää. Olivat Koukkuniemessä valittaneet (Aamulehdessä oli juttua joku päivä), että tiety(i)llä lähdöillä kaikki eivät monesti mahdu kyytiin. Tähän hetkelliseen kapasiteettivajeeseen on nyt vastattu teliautolla.

----------


## killerpop

19.2.
TKL #404/26, #625/15 ja #633/1 (mikähän tällä kertaa mennyt rikki)

Tuo #220 linjalla 2 vaikuttaa olevan auton #658 paikalla. Tai ainakin muina kakkosen autoina vaikutti #659 ja mainittu #220. Perjantaina jo alkuillasta kattelin, että on tyhjien paikkojen määrä maksimoitu ja samaa touhuahan se nytkin on. Ei tuolle telille ole oikeasti tarvetta kuin tuossa yhdessä lähdössä iltapäivällä.

Aikanaan muuten Rauhaniemeen ajettiin noita Y-vuoroja, esim Y31 hoiti lähdön 15:05 Rauhaniemestä Lapintien kautta Keskustorille.

----------


## Eppu

> Aikanaan muuten Rauhaniemeen ajettiin noita Y-vuoroja, esim Y31 hoiti lähdön 15:05 Rauhaniemestä Lapintien kautta Keskustorille.


Ja olishan se kiva, jos Y-vuorot herätettäis henkiin taas jossain määrin. Jospa vaikka edes parille Y-vuoroautolle saatais vielä joskus rahoitus, pitäisi vaan tutkia missä ja mihin aikaan tarve olis suurin ja kehittää siitä sopivia liikennöintikokonaisuuksia.

Tästäkin Koukkuniemen tapauksesta puheen ollen vois todeta, että siinä missä pk-seudulla tällaiset tapaukset hoidettais todennäköisesti kahdella autolla, laitetaan Tampereella ruuhkaiseen vuoroon iso auto, joka ajaa sitten päivän kaikki muut lähdöt enemmän tai vähemmän vajaakuormitettuna (lievästi sanottuna :Wink: ).

----------


## Laituri

Ti 20.2.
TKL
#613/3
#662/39

----------


## jtm

20.2
Tkl: #659/17
#238/18
#404/16
#627/2
#217/20

----------


## laatikko

20.2
Tkl#637/39

----------


## killerpop

Ti 20.2.: TKL #425/1, #205/1, #270/26, #629/2, #618/2 ja VT #56 saanut uuden kokomainoksen

----------


## Jykä

21.2

Tkl

#204/20

----------


## laatikko

21.2
Tkl #234/30
#230/22

----------


## Fiktio

To 22.2.

TKL
#635/26, omasta mielestäni ainakin oudohkoa kun pääasiassa telejä ja niveliä tuolla linjalla näkynyt.

----------


## ultrix

To 22.2.

TKL
#623/19
#637/29:ssä oli tänään lappusten jakajan mukaan "TKL:n asiakastyytyväisyystutkimus", todellisuudessahan kyse oli Tampereen joukkoliikenteen linjan 29 asiakkaille teettämä kysely.

----------


## jtm

22.2 Tkl:
#656/27 meni rikki Sammonkadulla Sampolan koulun kohdalla tänään (22.2).

#635/26 on vakiosijoitus, tiedoksi fiktio:lle

----------


## killerpop

21.2.
TKL #630/1, #406/1
22.2.
TKL #406/1, #213/13
Valkeakosken Liikenne #11/53 (vanha Vector)

----------


## Razer

Ovat alkaneet nyt Scalat viime aikoina toistuvasti vakiintumaan linjalla 6.

22.2 TKL #663/6

----------


## jtm

22.2 Tkl:
#204/18
#660/27
#268/17

----------


## ultrix

To 22.2.

TKL
#633/2

LL
#95/50 (Hämeenkyrö-mainosbussi)

Paunu
#33/71 (EB-Eagle Lempäälään, 15:50 lähtö K:torilta)

----------


## jtm

23.2 Tkl:
#213/16
#633/3 ja 25
#658/17
#629/27
#613/2
#205/26

----------


## killerpop

23.2.

TKL #410/1, #416/13, #625/15, #204/18, #631/19 ja 25, #623/19, #642/23, #627/29. Lisäksi kuvittelin nähneeni #610:n kilvitettynä 1:lle aamulla 8:30 vaiheilla.

----------


## jtm

23.2 Tkl: 
#631/25
#270/15
#623/19

----------


## mpj

23.2

Tkl
#260/17
#225/20

----------


## Laituri

Su 25.2.
TKL
Scanioista poiketen #228/1

----------


## jtm

25.2 Tkl:
#631/3
#237/16
#265/22

----------


## mpj

25.2

TKL
#409/30

26.2

TKL
#412/17
Lisäksi #409 mahdollisesti linjalla 15.

----------


## jtm

26.2 Tkl:
#655/3
#228/28
#627/7

----------


## killerpop

> Lisäksi #409 mahdollisesti linjalla 15.


Ihan oikein näit, auto oli ensin aamuruuhkassa linjalla 1, jonka jälkeen 15:lla. Tuskin kukaan vielä syksyllä kuvitteli, että linjalla nivelautoja nähdään, kun linjalle laitettiin muutenkin viides auto. 

Muita bongauksia ja havainteita linjajärjestyksessä:
#239/1, #613/2, #246/12, #620/15, #254/15 (tosin jo vakiintuneempi auto), #406/16, #629/21, #205/18, #206/26, #208/26 ja #623/29

----------


## Razer

Jos 15:llä niveliä alkaisi esiintymään jatkossakin, niin mieluiten kyllä ihan koulupäivinä aamuruuhkankin aikaan.

26.2 TKL #425/28

----------


## mpj

27.2

Tkl
#204/23
#406/22
#260/27

----------


## JudgeT

27.2. keskellä päivää:
#225/15

----------


## Laituri

Ti 27.2.
TKL #660/31

----------


## ultrix

Tulipa toissapänä jopa matkustettua tuolla 15:n nivelellä. Onneksi linjan pääte ei ole enää Pispalanharjulla.  :Wink: 

Ti 27.2.

Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitos
#658/17

----------


## Kinmo

> Onneksi linjan pääte ei ole enää Pispalanharjulla.


Miten niin onneksi?

----------


## mpj

28.2

Tkl
#205/26
#214/13

----------


## jtm

27.2§ Tkl:
#263/28
#426/16

----------


## ultrix

> Miten niin onneksi?


Siten niin onneksi, että voisi käydä hankalaksi ajaa harjulle nivelautolla ja saada se vielä kääntymään melko vaatimattoman kokoisessa kääntösilmukassa.

----------


## Kinmo

Nivelauto kääntyy jouheammin kuin ns. tavallinen kaksiakselinen nykyauto. Itse olen tuolla Pispalassa ja Tahmelassa ajellut saitsaria nivelautolla ilman minkäänlaista ongelmaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Nivelauto kääntyy jouheammin kuin ns. tavallinen kaksiakselinen nykyauto. Itse olen tuolla Pispalassa ja Tahmelassa ajellut saitsaria nivelautolla ilman minkäänlaista ongelmaa.


Ja onhan Tahmelaankin ajettu teliautolla ihan linjaa. Muistaakseni edellisellä talvikaudella 21:n aamuruuhkan lisälähdöt Tahmelasta ajettiin linjan 20 autolla, joka siis oli teli.

----------


## JudgeT

> Nivelauto kääntyy jouheammin kuin ns. tavallinen kaksiakselinen nykyauto. Itse olen tuolla Pispalassa ja Tahmelassa ajellut saitsaria nivelautolla ilman minkäänlaista ongelmaa.


Jos se oli korkealattiainen, en ihmettele. Jos taas matala takatuuppari, nostan hattua.

Tahmela ja teliauto taas on sellainen yhdistelmä, jota en haluaisi kokea  :Wink:

----------


## Rasbelin

> Jos se oli korkealattiainen, en ihmettele.


Itse asiassa se oli linjan 29 teli-City L tai mikä auto nyt kulloinkin ajoi ensin Suomen Trikoolle klo 7.45 Keskustorilta (klo 8.00 Tahmelasta) sen erikoislähdön linjalla 29.

----------

